# American made circular saws



## Tucker (Mar 26, 2009)

Just a question from a new guy. I am looking for a new circular saw. I would like one made in the USA. Went to the HD by the house and all that they had where made in china (the Dewalt didn't say). Even the Milwaulee was stamped "made in china". Any one know of a saw that is made in the USA?


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Bosch 1677M worm-drive saw, about 4 years old, Made in USA. excellent saw I use for everything, from Framing to finish (Construction) and cutting down plywood sheets.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a Milwaukee Tilt-Loc, I think I bought it before they started makeing them elsewhere. Funny thing is, I've never used it yet.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I would like to suggest getting a skilsaw hd77. This is the standard for carpentry, and all the replacement parts are readily available at any tool repair shop. I have used these for my entire carpentry carreer as has my father. You won't find a more durable longer lasting saw anywhere.

The only parts that will ever need to be replaced are triggers, and the foot. I'm talking about replacement due to heavy daily use framing houses, and the occasional fall from the rafters to the ground.


----------



## drbob (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not sure where these saws are currently being made, but the following review may help you select the best saw for your needs: http://www.woodworkingtipsandtools.com/2009/03/circular-saw-reviews/


----------



## Tucker (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I thinck that I am going to buy the Milwaukee 6394-21 I found one for $100.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Oddly enough, Makita makes a bunch of their saws here in America! I just picked up a miter saw from them and was surprised to discover that fact.

Good luck!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Tucker
I have about 5 circular saws two are Dewalt 18 volts there handy for cross cuts and have a far amount of power for a battery saw. I have a 4" porter cable trim saw great for tight spaces and paneling,I have a Bosch 7 1/2"worm drive it's a powerful saw that can rip easily even with thick material, I also have a porter cable 6" that is my favorite because it's light and powerful for it's size . So it will depend on what your use will be. As far as American saws are concerned the only one I can think of is a monster 10" circular saw that can cut straight threw a 4×4 called BIg Foot at around $400.
Jim


----------



## greenrock (Apr 2, 2017)

Skil HD5525 6-1/2" Pivot Foot Circlar Saw, Made in USA. This is a fantastic saw made in usa. I couldn't find any other that are still made here. Needle in a haystack.


----------

